# The Profile of Motorhomers : International Survey.



## Jean-Luc

I came across this survey Profile of Motorhomers on another forum.
It's run by a 'Portuguese motorhomer committed to dignifying social image of motorhomers' it is very comprehensive and collects very useful parameters and facts.
IMHO it's well worth the few minuted to complete.


----------



## GerryD

Some odd translations, but done.
Gerry


----------



## Pard

Done. Some thought-provoking questions - about legislation in particular. 

It made me think that in some cases adequate laws exist in the UK, but enforcements can be lacking where they are infringed to the jeopardy of our good name; or conversely there could be those agencies who would apply them in a jobsworth manner when a common sense or co-operative approach may well be more effective. 

The thought that the laws relating to our hobby might be unified across Europe fills me with some dread - many laws need to reflect the individual societies we live in.


----------



## SNandJA

Done


----------



## alhod

Done


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some oddly phrased questions but done.


----------



## alhod

I think the person who drafted the survey had swallowed a copy of Google Translator
:lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## erneboy

Done.


----------



## 113016

Completed this about two years ago on my other forum.
If I remember right we did get some results by email a few months later.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Done


----------



## icer

Done


----------



## meakwooders

Done.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

If I read the date correctly, this has been going since April last year.
Interesting to see the results from this year's update.


----------

